#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Can ugly blokes get laid in Phnom Penh during the day?

## Frank68

Nightlife [at] Phnom Penh, I get it, google is my friend!  :mid: 
But is there a kind of "day" activities  :bananaman:  in the afternoons ?

----------


## dirk diggler

Of course there are!

Get yourself to the torture museum (1 of many museums),

The Killing Fields,

The Royal Palace,

The Army Base - Go-karting. Go to the Shooting Range where you'll find an armoury of automatic weapons, I like the M60. Live ducks are available for those in search of a confirmed kill. You may also take it a little further and shoot homeless kids but they cost a bit more. Don't miss though or you're stuck with them. Next up is a trip with the guy into the mountains where you may attempt* make some burgers by RPGing a buffalo in the face.    *Never heard of anyone getting a hit.

Last but not least, get the fuck out of that shit hole. Get the boat up the Meekong to Siem Reap.

----------


## Frank68

> *Can ugly blokes get laid in Phnom Penh during the day?*


LOL That's a funny one! Who changed the thread?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Toby451

sure can , street 51 is the place to go

----------


## wackyjacky

Walkabout on 51 if you're desperate. Candy Bar on 136 is open during the day too. A moto dude can find you a place, but he'll get a cut. There's places like Vietnamese 'Hot Tocs' - barbershops where they don't cut hair, where you can get blown & maybe laid. Whatever you do DON'T take the boat to SR. It's a claustrophobia inducing, diesel huffing, all day nightmare. Take a cab or bus to SR. Avoid the minibuses as well - they're just a head-on waiting to happen.

----------


## Dillinger

My last memories of Phnom Penn were walking in to a friends hotel room to get him for the flight back to BKK, and finding him with 3 generations of  the same family.

I wont go into graphic detail, but I couldnt see his face and he was utilising all 3 of them at the same time.

----------


## Mr Earl

Is this like a trick question? PP is where the ugly go to get laid. If you don't have negotiation skills it will cost you more, but anywhere from 5-20 will get some accepteble pooty.
The brothel on the third floor of the Paris hotel is an easy spot for hot good looking pooty.
Ya gotta negotiate, they will start at 50 bucks but will be happy with 20-25. 
I dont negotiate. They ask if you want boomboom. You ask how much? They hold five fingers, you agree. They then give thier best performance. At the end you hand them a 5 dollar bill. They freak out some a first and you settle for 20-25 which is the actual going rate.

----------


## Toby451

$5? 

that would get you some pretty rough skank these days!

Walkabout tends to be around 15 now, for anything vaguely decent

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Can ugly blokes get laid in Phnom Penh during the day?


Maybe Todd will have the "visa restrictions" on this practise...I believe you're not allowed to start until after 3:00 pm...

----------


## david44

> Nightlife [at] Phnom Penh, I get it, google is my friend! 
> But is there a kind of "day" activities  in the afternoons ?



Welcome.we undestand many new folks on the scene imagine that ugly men will be more experienced and cheaper than a hansum man like me.

At least you have come out, you may find what you are looking for on grinder.

I certainly recommend you have psychological counselling before having major surgery.While some can pass themself of as a svelte sophiecated sylphr other poor wrecks have to supplement their TEFLING pittance giving oral lessons

----------

